# Does a subcompact frame with weapon mount rails exist?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought I saw one somewhere. Do you guys know if one exists? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have never seen 1. Saw a thread last week where people were complaining about that on another website...


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I think the one I saw was a custom job. Thanks Ship.

Check out this photo: Artsy huh? Glock: Still Life


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> I think the one I saw was a custom job. Thanks Ship.
> 
> Check out this photo: Artsy huh? Glock: Still Life


Bacardi and a glock, not a great combination. lol I love the color of that glock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I wanted an OD green G34 when I got mine, but I couldn't get my hands on 1 - I saw one finally TWO months after I bought mine. Too late by then 


I had a G26 for a while before I got my P99c - so, I knew it had no rail...


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Time to save up Ship.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Time to save up Ship.


Sorry - I have no desire to have any more Glocks  - I rarely shoot the one I have w/ my fantastic, awesome, wonderful P99s


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The Springfield XDSC has a mounting rail. Some come with a light to fit on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the P99c and XD compact have the rails. The M&P compact does too, if I remember correctly. Looks like the PX4 compact will have it as well...


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> I thought I saw one somewhere. Do you guys know if one exists? Thanks.


I assume you're talking about GLOCKs. The larger frame GLOCK subs DO have rails on them: The G29 10mm and the G30 .45ACP. The smaller calibers/frames don't have enough "real estate".


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

You can have an aftermarket job done, David Bowie of Bowie Tactical Concepts was featured in the latest issue of "Custom Combat Handguns" his work appears to be first class. I do not own any modified Glocks...I like'em straight out of the box, but if you want a sub with rails, someone could do it for you.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Springfield XD and HK P2000SK come to mind...sorry no Glocks...


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> Springfield XD and HK P2000SK come to mind...sorry no Glocks...


Sorry, not true. Although the G29/G30 farme is arguably LESS concelable, it is still a sub-compact and DOES have rails.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

PP914 said:


> Sorry, not true. Although the G29/G30 farme is arguably LESS concelable, it is still a sub-compact and DOES have rails.


If you compare the Glock 23, 30 and 27 you will see that the 30 is close in size to the 23 - not to the 27. Not a sub-compact to me but still a nice CCW.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> If you compare the Glock 23, 30 and 27 you will see that the 30 is close in size to the 23 - not to the 27. Not a sub-compact to me but still a nice CCW.


That's why I acknowldged that they're LESS concelaable...Regardless, though, they are still subcompacts. Unfortunately, the general rule is the larger the round, the larger the platform.

I have had few concelability issues w/ my G30. (Granted, you won't catch me in a bathing suit!:smt082


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

I snapped this photo at SHOT 2yrs ago. The companys web site was LiteRail.com but it appears they are no longer in business.


----------



## joh9356 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to put bullets in dead horses.

But, an excellent sub-compact with accessory rail is the newly released Beretta PX4 Storm sub-compact.

just my .02


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sc*

just curious,but why would you want a sub compact w/rails?
the sub compact xd has a rail for a light http://www.snipe


----------

